# Looking for older gamers



## Maggybeths (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm over 30... are there any other older players here that want to form a circle of helpful friends? People who have their gates open often and travel often...

Where we can help each other out by swapping DIY dupes (I have an area for this!) and checking turnip prices! I also love to shop so being able to shop at other islands is a plus!

DIY Swap area: only rule is if you pick one up, lay one down. I don't care if its one I already have. If it helps someone else that's all I care about. I've been getting so many dupes and rarely, very rarely, new recipes that its really frustrating & upsetting me.


----------



## Maggybeths (May 5, 2020)

bump


----------



## Beady (May 5, 2020)

Hello, you are welcome to add me.

I am the wrong side of 30 
However I am in the UK so sadly we may not sync up very often


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

I'm not so much older, I'm 21. But I'm totally up for a helpful circle!


----------



## nerdymom (May 5, 2020)

I'm over 30 but still a kid at heart


----------



## Gazer297 (May 5, 2020)

Im unfortunately well over 30.  Lol.  I would love to be included but I fear I would be more bother than help.  My hands shake so I cant type well.  Ive tried going to other islands but I get real nervous and lost.  So yes I would love to but be forewarned Im the knucklehead  that gets lost visiting my own daughter's  island.  I thonk its great that your doing this though!


----------



## Maggybeths (May 5, 2020)

Wow thanks for the replies! I will work on adding all of you by morning. I opened my gates for turnips and I’m being overrun hahahahahaha


----------



## GreenBacon (May 5, 2020)

I'm over 30 and would really enjoy that. I'm always on when I'm not working.


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> Im unfortunately well over 30.  Lol.  I would love to be included but I fear I would be more bother than help.  My hands shake so I cant type well.  Ive tried going to other islands but I get real nervous and lost.  So yes I would love to but be forewarned Im the knucklehead  that gets lost visiting my own daughter's  island.  I thonk its great that your doing this though!


If you ever want a stress free visit or visitor I'm more than happy to help if u need! I tend to get nervous on others islands too. Especially with the wack in game keyboard lol.


----------



## Maggybeths (May 5, 2020)

Im always nervous too guys. The voice chat stresses me out but I’m not above using it cause it is easier than typing! But either is fine and I am patient.


----------



## noobie007 (May 5, 2020)

I'm a bit over 30 and on the process of restarting my island, i am interested to join, but I am on the process of restarting the game..


----------



## Maggybeths (May 5, 2020)

No matter ! All is Welcome really.


----------



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

Over 30 here as well. I have a small circle of folks I trust to only take one (or none) of something I've left out as an offering when I'm AFK and they're coming to water. I don't mind adding to that list. I generally just need watering services, or will water for someone, but don't really hang out anywhere other than ExIsle (my island).


----------



## LillyKay (May 5, 2020)

I am wayyyyyy over 30


----------



## Noushky_poushky (May 5, 2020)

I’m on the wrong side of 30 and in the UK, I’m a night owl though and usually up playing until late. I have had the game since launch and I don’t time travel (I don’t mind if others do.) i would love to join the group.


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

Make this happen


----------



## Maggybeths (May 5, 2020)

I’ve sent FRs for those who had them listed ... mine is in my signature!


----------



## raqball (May 5, 2020)

I'm over 30 and the group sounds fun.. I like visiting other Island for inspiration and ideas. I don;t do Turnips but would gladly open up for free if I get a high price in Nooks..


----------



## MrPicard (May 5, 2020)

I'm also over 30. Always happy to make new friends.


----------



## ireneanne (May 5, 2020)

I'm over 30 and new horizons is my first animal crossing game.i love it so much. i'm willing to make new friends


----------



## Brioshi87 (May 5, 2020)

Ive been playing Animal Crossing since the days of the first game came to the US in 2002 (I was 15) I am now 32 going on 33 this June.
You can add me too. I generally leave my gates open (standing in a fenced in area) while I am at work (sometimes over night) so friends can fish and shop and what-not. I used to do that in "City Folk".

I'm kinda getting tired of always hearing Orville say "Oh, Drumsticks..." every time I check to see if anyone's gates are open when I have like 5 friends online and playing Animal Crossing New Horizons. I welcome other players with their gates open more often ^__^

I'll have to make a "take an item leave an item" zone


----------



## dildu (May 5, 2020)

Hi! I am 29 and would like to chill with some folks!!!!
I'm nice to everyone!!!

Edit: Please PM me and add my friend code bellow if you'd like to come visit!!!! Or I can visit!!! No stress no worries in Seyda Neen!


----------



## klpierce17 (May 5, 2020)

I am well over 30. I started playing city folk with my daughter when she was 5 and she’s 15 now . She was so excited for acnh to come out, then she got my 13 yo hooked and I joined her island. A week later, I got my own switch lite . I’m not quite ready for visitors yet. I finally get terraforming tomorrow. But, I’m a Southern Hemisphere island because my daughters wanted to be able to come visit the other seasons. I’m live in Chicago.


----------



## Laguna67 (May 6, 2020)

I'm def into this idea (being 47). I live in Australia, Southern Hemisphere game. 80 hours of game time.

I haven't even been able to work out a single island visit yet. Do we really need to run down to Orville and open our gates every time? No wonder I have no matches even when friends are online. I'm not currently doing that . Is there are way to contact each other within the game or on the console?

I will keep trying and definitely will be patient with any visitors that come to my island. Please add me, my code is below in signature.


----------



## Brioshi87 (May 6, 2020)

Laguna67 said:


> I'm def into this idea (being 47). I live in Australia, Southern Hemisphere game. 80 hours of game time.
> 
> I haven't even been able to work out a single island visit yet. Do we really need to run down to Orville and open our gates every time? No wonder I have no matches even when friends are online. I'm not currently doing that . Is there are way to contact each other within the game or on the console?
> 
> I will keep trying and definitely will be patient with any visitors that come to my island. Please add me, my code is below in signature.



once you have visited someones island (and they are a friend of yours on your switch) you can see them on your nook phone. and if you become best friends then you can message them via the nook phone and tell them your gates are open or ask to come over. you can even buy them gifts or send mail to the friends you have on ACNH. its kinda neat.


----------



## wendz_808 (May 6, 2020)

Hi! not sure if you're still looking, but I would love to join in. Weelllll over 30 actually started playing ACNH because of my daughter's insistence that it was better than Pocket Camp.


----------



## katie. (May 6, 2020)

Hello! I’m just under 30 and happy to make new friends! Message me if you ever want to visit. The same goes to anyone on this thread


----------



## An0nn (May 6, 2020)

Hello! If you're still looking then I would love to exchange friend codes. I'm not quite 30, but I'm getting pretty close. My friend code is: SW-4433-5938-9783.


----------



## HavocSource (May 6, 2020)

Hey there old gamers, Just know that we have a community of older gamers on our discord, the entrance is 25+ but we even have ppl that are almost 60 so no limit on the higher end of the spectrum.

Anyways i'll drop a link here if you wanna join, mention your age to be given access at your join in








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 6, 2020)

I'm over 30! And I'm always looking for friends


----------



## dildu (May 6, 2020)

HavocSource said:


> Hey there old gamers, Just know that we have a community of older gamers on our discord, the entrance is 25+ but we even have ppl that are almost 60 so no limit on the higher end of the spectrum.
> 
> Anyways i'll drop a link here if you wanna join, mention your age to be given access at your join in
> 
> ...



I just joined! Thank you for the invite.


----------



## Taishan (May 7, 2020)

Hi. I’m definitely over 30. May I join? My island is a mess as I haven’t settled on a design for it yet, but my shops are available.


----------



## Loveablegal (May 7, 2020)

Over 30 here and this is my third ac game


----------



## EmmaFrost (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to participate in this too.


----------



## xMartin (May 7, 2020)

Maggybeths said:


> I'm over 30... are there any other older players here that want to form a circle of helpful friends? People who have their gates open often and travel often...
> 
> Where we can help each other out by swapping DIY dupes (I have an area for this!) and checking turnip prices! I also love to shop so being able to shop at other islands is a plus!
> 
> DIY Swap area: only rule is if you pick one up, lay one down. I don't care if its one I already have. If it helps someone else that's all I care about. I've been getting so many dupes and rarely, very rarely, new recipes that its really frustrating & upsetting me.


This sounds like something I'd be into . I'm 26, if that's old enough? Send me a PM and I'll ping over my Switch friend code!


----------



## SourDeez (May 7, 2020)

Hello turned 29 couple days ago, I’d like to be part of this as I’ve been travelling and inviting trying to help out


----------

